
Education without loans: How income-share agreements can reshape education - jseliger
https://www.richmondfed.org/publications/research/econ_focus/2020/q1/feature1
======
verdverm
Another way for University-Finance complex to dupe students and extract more
wealth from young people before they have the experience to make these calls
sufficiently well (on average) ?

~~~
aiscapehumanity
While it is a compromise and probably some progress, I think you're right that
it would disincentivize any pressure to radically transform education and more
importantly high-education to better serve folks.

~~~
verdverm
I think the change we need is to move back towards a mentorship model. Maybe
with the move towards automation, we can have more people available for
teaching

------
cwhiz
I love this idea. It completely removes the downside risk for students. The
example in the article was a pilot who used an ISA to fund $21,000. He has to
pay it back with 7.5% of his salary with a cap at $42,000 repaid or 104
payments.

He might ultimately end up paying a bit more than if he had a typical student
loan but he could also end up paying substantially less. He is an entry level
pilot during Covid-19, after all.

